# Family



## jcdeboever (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 2, 2020)

Nice shot......


----------



## Space Face (Sep 2, 2020)

Captures a moment.  I love how 'interested' the dog is


----------



## Derrel (Sep 2, 2020)

I like the inclusion of the small bit of window detail that shows the tree and the yard outside.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 3, 2020)

Derrel said:


> I like the inclusion of the small bit of window detail that shows the tree and the yard outside.



I do as well. A lot of the shots I took this day incorporated this element into the frames. The power of the little Nissin i40 flash (bounced) quenched the  golden hour (low sun). 6 years ago I wouldn't have known that I could have incorporated this element into the composition and tamed it as well. Thanks for noticing Derrel.


----------

